# Can the 95-97 ecus take advantage of a UEGO sensor?



## peter96 (May 4, 2002)

Can the ecu software use the wider more exact A/F values of a UEGO sensor or would they just be converted to a rich/lean value?
Is there a section of code that can be remapped?


----------



## morepower2 (Apr 19, 2002)

peter96 said:


> *Can the ecu software use the wider more exact A/F values of a UEGO sensor or would they just be converted to a rich/lean value?
> Is there a section of code that can be remapped? *


No they can't, only some standalones can like Motec, AEM, Speedpro.

The B15CA model does use a UEGO sensor though.

Mike


----------



## James (Apr 29, 2002)

Is there a particular advantage that you see in using an UEGO sensor? I'm just curious what your train of thought is.


----------



## morepower2 (Apr 19, 2002)

James said:


> *Is there a particular advantage that you see in using an UEGO sensor? I'm just curious what your train of thought is. *


You can run in closed loop through the entire operating range of the motor by just filling the VE table of the map with the desired A/F ratio. There is some risk if you have sensor failure though or an exhaust leak of some sort.

Mike


----------



## James (Apr 29, 2002)

Oh. Can't you do that anyways with the stand alone system by itself? Most stand alones don't include new UEGO sensors do they?


----------



## morepower2 (Apr 19, 2002)

James said:


> *Oh. Can't you do that anyways with the stand alone system by itself? Most stand alones don't include new UEGO sensors do they? *


No because a regular O2 sensor is only accurate within a few percent of 14.7:1. This is only for cruze and low load type conditions refered to as closed loop operation.

A broad band sensor can be used to run the engine entirely in closed loop from any preprgramed a/f ratio.

Mike


----------



## peter96 (May 4, 2002)

I don't want to go standalone, I was looking for a plug and play answer.

Since the b15 ecu isn't hacked, whomever boosts the QR more than a few psi will probably have to use a standalone.

What advantage could be had using a uego w/ a standalone over a standalone w/ normal O2sen for the above situation?


----------



## James (Apr 29, 2002)

Yeah that was what I was kinda getting at...


----------



## morepower2 (Apr 19, 2002)

James said:


> *Yeah that was what I was kinda getting at... *


I should have answered your question above! Broad bands are used for tuning mostly.

Mike


----------



## khemicol (May 1, 2002)

So lets say we get a B15 with the CA ECU..... Is it possible to run a serious mod like a turbo for example and the computer self tunes the fuel part of the map providing the proper A/F ratio be set in the computer? 


Sorry to bring up and old thread but its better than repeating one and getting yelled at lol.


Khem


----------

